# Advice please! Cat not eating, im worried



## catlover81 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I'm new to the forum as of today and would like some advice please. My wee cat bobo has gone off his food as of Sunday. He just wont eat anything i give him, i tried to give him some tuna on sunday evening and he took afew licks of it but that was it....since then ive tried giving him everything i can think of ( dry food, wet food, his favourite ham slices ) but he just looks at it like its disgusting! He doesnt seem his normal self ( he is around 6 years old, neutered and LOVES his food and is normally quiet hyper and playful ) but since Sunday all he seems to want to do is lay around or sleep. He does seem to be drinking some water and washing himself abit too. i dont recall him ever being like this before and it makes me think something serious is wrong?
I got some hairball medicine and gave him that as he was coughing abit like he had a hairball yesterday..i tried to give him some cod liver oil and a little mayo on his paws ( so he could lick it off as he hates to be fussed over and thinks the end of the world is happening if i force anything on him, hes always been like that though ) to see if that helped any *IF* he did have a hairball stuck.

His brother Harry done the same thing last week, where he went off his food for about 3 days and had me worried sick, on the 3rd day when i was about to call the vets, he just started eating again and is fine now.
They do go outside and the weather has been warmer than normal, could this be the reason he isnt eating? or shoud i bring him to the vet tomorrow? I'm just at my wits end as i can get myself worked up so easily so i dont know if i am over reacting 

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Mine are definitely eating less in the heat, they do LOVE their raw and eat that up no matter what but the canned has been sitting out and going crusty of late...

I wouldnt however say they are not eating at all.

Has he literally eaten NOTHING since Sunday, or is he maybe eating the dry when you are not around? I know it can be hard to track with two whose eating what. How is his toileting?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

No, you need to take him to the vet TODAY. I am not kidding; a cat that hasn't eaten for 24 hrs, let alone 48 hrs is bad news and needs to be seen by a vet asap.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi, and welcome to the forum. Sorry your chap hasn't been eating. I know all about that with my cat who has renal failure. What a nightmare!! However, cats need to eat regularly, and if he really hasn't eaten anything since Sunday, he could be at risk of something called hepatic lipidosis, which can be fatal. Really, if you're "at your wits' end", you'd do well to have the vet look at him. He could have a hairball, or anything else, since he goes out, blocking his intestines, which again is very serious. For your own peace of mind, I think calling the vet is in order. Let us know how you get on.

By the way, my cats have also been known to make a dramatic recovery at the mere mention of the vet!! Take him though, nevertheless


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Arrgh I hate it when people post about something that appears to be urgent and then they just go offline not long after posting.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Arrgh I hate it when people post about something that appears to be urgent and then they just go offline not long after posting.


I try to be optimistic theyre in the car to the vet....


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I try to be optimistic theyre in the car to the vet....


I could be wrong but I think they were already offline by the time we posted hun. Yup, they have been.


----------



## catlover81 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm sorry but the reason i went offline so quickly was because i was outside looking for him and trying to get him down from the neighbours shed roof! Also trying to see if he will eat something for me....please try to understand.

To be honest i am not too sure of his toilet behaviour as he goes outside in the near-by field, ive tried keeping him in before and to use a litter tray but he just cant seem to stay indoors for me...i'm guessing its much more fun being out and digging.
He really hasnt ate anything, only on Sunday he ate alittle bit of a treat stick i gave him and about 2-3 small cat crunchie treats. I really thought it may have been the heat outside that has put him off his food ( since this is what seemed to happen to my other boy Harry ) but after reading your replys i am very worried now and will look and see if any vets are open tonight, i think most here close around 7pm. Here is hoping he comes in and eats at the mear mention of the vets!!! So im guessing you all think it may not be sun related?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I would take Hobbs' advice and get them to a vet, all vets are obliged to offer out of hours treatment.

The heat may make them eat less, yes, but NOT stop eating all together.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

catlover81 said:


> I'm sorry but the reason i went offline so quickly was because i was outside looking for him and trying to get him down from the neighbours shed roof! Also trying to see if he will eat something for me....please try to understand.
> 
> To be honest i am not too sure of his toilet behaviour as he goes outside in the near-by field, ive tried keeping him in before and to use a litter tray but he just cant seem to stay indoors for me...i'm guessing its much more fun being out and digging.
> He really hasnt ate anything, only on Sunday he ate alittle bit of a treat stick i gave him and about 2-3 small cat crunchie treats. I really thought it may have been the heat outside that has put him off his food ( since this is what seemed to happen to my other boy Harry ) but after reading your replys i am very worried now and will look and see if any vets are open tonight, i think most here close around 7pm. Here is hoping he comes in and eats at the mear mention of the vets!!! So im guessing you all think it may not be sun related?


Hun, as GM says, it is highly unlikely to be sun-related. It certainly wouldn't make him cough. Also, as GM says, every vet has to offer an out-of-hour service. Just phone the normal number and they or the answerphone message will direct you to the guys in charge.

Get him seen to tonight.


----------



## catlover81 (Jul 5, 2011)

I called a vet hospital that is open all night not too far from me and got him up there to get checked out, got home about 40 mins ago. The vet was nice enough and checked him out, he got his temp taken and if was slightly high but nothing to worry too much about she said as it could maybe be the stress of being at the vets and the journey,... she done some blood tests on him and i had to wait about 20 mins or so for the results....she told me he was borderline dehydrated and was quite lean ( he has always been quite a skinny cat from when he was a kitten even though he eats like a horse! ) so basically she gave him an injection of antibiotic, some metacam incase he was in pain, some kind of injection under his skin that would release small amount of fluids and also medicine for his stomach incase its unsettled. Also got some powder dehydration stuff to put in his water. I wont go into how much it all cost ( it was pretty shocking!  ) but i just hope it will help him in the long run so thats all that matters.
When we got home he couldnt wait to get out of his carrier! I thought i would try him with alittle bit of chicken i cooked earlier today and he was very interested in it and ate some!  Not lots but its a start? he also drank quite alot of water too. He is now laying on the top landing outside my bedroom cleaning himself while i am typing this, on his blanket with a bowl of water beside him and the litter tray is close by....the vet told me to keep him in for afew days to monitor him and his bowel movements but to bring him back if there is no change.....fingers crossed he will start eating and back to normal soon! 

Could do with all the prayers, would be appreciated!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I will definitely be thinking of him. It was definitely a good idea to get him there with him being dehydrated poor kitty!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Glad to hear visit went well and he sounds on the mend ( eating ) to me!

If he's on a wet diet then by not eating he would become dehydrated which in turn makes them feel more unwell and will affect appetite. May well have had an infection brewing as well.

I'm sure he will be fine! Keep us posted.


----------



## catlover81 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> Glad to hear visit went well and he sounds on the mend ( eating ) to me!
> 
> If he's on a wet diet then by not eating he would become dehydrated which in turn makes them feel more unwell and will affect appetite. May well have had an infection brewing as well.
> 
> I'm sure he will be fine! Keep us posted.


I try and give them dry food ( Purina Pro Plan ) and sometimes give them some wet food or mix the two, also try my best to give them real meat whenever i can. I am hoping its just a little bug, hope your right! thank you


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

catlover81 said:


> I try and give them dry food ( Purina Pro Plan ) and sometimes give them some wet food or mix the two, also try my best to give them real meat whenever i can. I am hoping its just a little bug, hope your right! thank you


Don't worry about not feeding dry food 

Wet food is much better at keeping them hydrated (and at everything else really )

Definitely offer the wet though to help with his hydration


----------



## catlover81 (Jul 5, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I will definitely be thinking of him. It was definitely a good idea to get him there with him being dehydrated poor kitty!


Thank you for your thoughts, its appreicated. He wasnt terribley dehydrated, as the vet said but he is just a wee cat and these things are much worse on their tiny bodies  fingers crossed!!!


----------



## catlover81 (Jul 5, 2011)

He just drank some more water! i'm really hoping this is a good sign! Yes, maybe i should leave his bowl beside him with some wet food in it ( i have whiskas chicken with jelly ) and see if he feels up to it in the night? Heres hoping greedy harry, his brother, doesnt get the midnight munchies like he does!


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm glad it sounds like he is on the mend


----------



## catlover81 (Jul 5, 2011)

He ate 2 small bowls of cooked chicken last night  and one small bowl again this morning. I tried to mix in some of his cat food with the chicken this morning but all he wanted was the chicken! I'm about to head up to my local butchers and get him some liver or some mince, just hope he doesnt get too used to this lol

Hoping he is on the mend too!  Just want to do my best and heres hoping i am.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

No, don't get liver. Cats only need a tiny bit of liver in a day (we are talking single grams here not 10s of grams). Too much, and it can make them loose. Just continue giving him plain boiled chicken for now and continue mixing in his normal food or consider changing his food.


----------



## catlover81 (Jul 5, 2011)

I would like to get some liver and give him a small amount in with other food, i do have 2 other cats that would love abit of liver too. I'm also going to get whatever muscle meat that is on offer at my butchers. I have lots of varitey of food ( wet food and dry food ) that i have offered him and he just wants the chicken but thats ok aslong as he is eating. I'm pretty sure he will love what i bring home him from the butchers!.....as will the rest of my fur babies


----------



## catlover81 (Jul 5, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> No, don't get liver. Cats only need a tiny bit of liver in a day (we are talking single grams here not 10s of grams). Too much, and it can make them loose. Just continue giving him plain boiled chicken for now and continue mixing in his normal food or consider changing his food.


I thought boiling chicken gets rid of all the nutrients? I got some liver and i am currently roasting the chicken for his dinner this evening....also at the delight of my other two cats lol


----------

